# chocolate and gerd new study



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://www.med.umich.edu/opm/newspage/chocolate.htm "We found that the chocolate causes a large amount of serotonin to be released from the cells in the intestines," of course this also has some ibs value.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I thought I was going to be depressed, but it gave me hope! I'm one of those people who just can't give up chocolate. The pain would have to be pretty bad!!I'm wondering about the effects of that drug, which works against the extra seretonin in the gut, would negate the effects of SSRIs, which seem to help IBS? Is this a damned if you do, damned if you don't situation?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Luna that drug is expensive, but is use for dyspepsia, and nausea and some cases of IBS. But its also very powerful like it says and not the way to go to eat chocolate. However, some same mechanisms are invovled in IBS and this is where some of it overlaps.


----------



## GurgleGut (Dec 2, 2001)

That is really interesting Eric. I was think that if the medication lowers the amount of seretonin released then it negates the aphrodesiac qualities of the choclate! That would be a bummer. LOL! Seriousely, choclate does sometimes set off my reflux and it is horribe when I get a bad attack. Thanks for the info.


----------

